# Dropperpost für XC



## Rookie4live (16. November 2018)

Moin,

ich suche gerade einen Dropperpost für 30,9 für mein XC Hardtail. Will damit gerne auch Trails und kleinere Sprünge und Drops fahren.
Sie sollte also mindestens 80, aber lieber 100 oder bis 150 Hub haben. Kennt jemand eine zuverlässige leichte Stütze?
Besten Dank


----------



## Fortis76 (16. November 2018)

BikeYoke Divine SL
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/seatpost-divine-sl-30-9.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. November 2018)

Kind Shock Lev Ci Carbon.
Werd ich mir ggf an mein Neues Fully verbauen.


----------



## baloo (16. November 2018)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> BikeYoke Divine SL
> https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/seatpost-divine-sl-30-9.html



Schon Erfahrungen mit dem Teil ?


----------



## fricc (16. November 2018)

Wenn man das Komplettgewicht, also Gewicht der Stütze in 30,9 inkl. Trigger-Remote und Kabel betrachtet, schenken sich die Leichtesten am Markt kaum etwas.

BikeYoke Divine (80mm): 479g (439g gekürzt)
Kindshock Lev Ci (100mm): 447g
Vecnum Moveloc (100mm): 442g
Vecnum Moveloc (140mm): 500g


----------



## Fortis76 (17. November 2018)

baloo schrieb:


> Schon Erfahrungen mit dem Teil ?


Wird erst Ende November ausgeliefert.


----------



## Rookie4live (17. November 2018)

besten dank. Hat jemand die Moveloc? und kann ein paar Erfahrungsberichte beisteuern?
Das mit dem außenverlegten Zug ist ja vll gar nicht verkehrt, kann man zwischen Marathon und Trailaufbau relativ fix wechseln


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. November 2018)

Wenn du oft wechseln willst dann lieber die Magura Vyron


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (12. Januar 2019)

Ich schreibe es mal hier mit rein. Hatte bisher noch nie eine Teleskopstütze und hab es persönlich (noch) nicht vermisst. Fahre viel Trail und auch mal was technischeres, bisher bin ich immer mit dem Gewicht hinter den Sattel gegangen, z.B. wenn es steiler wurde.

Frage mich die ganze Zeit, welche Vorteile ich ggf. durch eine Stütze hätte. *grübel* Nachteil sehe ich eigentlich nur am Gewicht.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (12. Januar 2019)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Ich schreibe es mal hier mit rein. Hatte bisher noch nie eine Teleskopstütze und hab es persönlich (noch) nicht vermisst. Fahre viel Trail und auch mal was technischeres, bisher bin ich immer mit dem Gewicht hinter den Sattel gegangen, z.B. wenn es steiler wurde.
> 
> *Frage mich die ganze Zeit, welche Vorteile ich ggf. durch eine Stütze hätte*. *grübel* Nachteil sehe ich eigentlich nur am Gewicht.


Macht mehr Spaß und macht einiges auch einfacher.


----------



## Rookie4live (13. Januar 2019)

macht auch deutlich schneller. kannst dein gewicht ganz anders verlagern und bist auch viel sicherer unterwegs als wenn du da hinterm sattel rumkrüppelst. auch bunny hops drops und sprünge machen viel mehr spass und man kann kleine unsauberkeiten bei der landung durch das mehr an spiel mit dem körper besser ausgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie4live (13. Januar 2019)

also sagen wir es so. wenn du es noch nicht vermisst hast... probier es einmal aus, dann wirst du nie wieder ohne fahren wollen. außer vll bei nem lamen marathon


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Januar 2019)

Du wirst dich wahrscheinlich dennoch wohler in Abfahren fühlen und sicherer bzw schneller werden. 
Bist du schonmal mit "tiefem" Sattel gefahren? Probier doch einfach mal aus, deinen Sattel in der Abfahrt manuell abzusenken.
So kannst du das mal ganz umsonst ausprobieren. 

Bei den meisten Kursen/Rennen bist du damit wahrscheinlich schneller, da du die paar Sekunden, die du durch das Mehrgewicht verlierst, in der Abfahrt bestimmt wieder reinholst. Und wenn du nur Touren und keine Renenn fährst gibt es in meinen Augen gar keine Frage.


----------



## Mr. Speed (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

muss den Thread aus der Versenkung holen…
Hab nie wirklich das starke Bedürfnis einer Dropperpost gespürt. Mit meinen neuen Bike hat sich das geändert.

Derzeit habe ich eine Magura Vyron verbaut, mit dem Gedanken, bei Wettkämpfen schnell wieder die normale Sattelstütze einzubauen.
Die Funktion der Vyron ist… naja bescheiden… und definitiv nicht Wettkampftauglich.
Nun musste einsehen, dass eine Dropperpost doch einen riesen Unterschied macht und ich im WK nicht mehr darauf verzichten möchte.

Deswegen kann ich nun auch getrost eine mit Kabel verbauen.
Ich hab mich mal kurz umgesehen… 80mm Hub reichen mir.
Interessant finde ich die DT Swiss 232, Bike Yoke Divine SL, Yep Components…

Bei den Preisen und dem Mehrgewicht wird mir leicht Übel… Hat jemand einen Tipp bzw. Erfahrungen mit der einen oder anderen Stütze?


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Oktober 2021)

Fahre seit 3 Saisons die BikeYoke SL, bin sehr zufrieden. Habe sie etwas modifiziert und bin so bei 360g für die Stütze. Aber die Vorteile heben das Mehrgewicht auf.


----------



## Mr. Speed (18. Oktober 2021)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Fahre seit 3 Saisons die BikeYoke SL, bin sehr zufrieden. Habe sie etwas modifiziert und bin so bei 360g für die Stütze. Aber die Vorteile heben das Mehrgewicht auf.


Danke fürs Feedback! Was hast du denn modifiziert?
Hab gesehen es gibt die Divine SL und die Divine SL Rascal... der Unterschied erschließt sich mir noch nicht?
Gehe davon aus, dass die Divine SL innen gespacert ist und die Rascal nicht?

Grüße, Max


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab auch die Divine SL und war auch lange der Meinung, das es mir nichts bringt. aber am Race Fully bringt mir das Schwerpunkt tiefer einfach noch mehr Speed. Fuer Steilstuecke brauch ich es aber immer nocht net 

Die Rascal ist einfach nur die normale, aber schon mit von haus aus kurzem Rohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (18. Oktober 2021)

Die Rascal ist für Gravelbikes. Ich babe bei meiner Divine die Yoke und die Satteklemmplatte getauscht. Hat 40g gespart.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2021)

@Fortis76 Platte weg und durch Jokes ersetzt?


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ja und den unteren Teil durch Carbon Unterteil ersetzt


----------



## Mr. Speed (18. Oktober 2021)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Ja und den unteren Teil durch Carbon Unterteil ersetzt


Wo bekommt man denn den unteren Teil aus Carbon her? Selfmade?


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Oktober 2021)

Selfmade lieber nicht, soviel traue ich mir nicht zu 🙈🤣. Das Unterteil von Darimo passt muss man aber noch bearbeiten, wegen des Ventils der Stütze.


----------



## G3Targa (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe die DT und bin sehr zufrieden. Die ist einfach da und funktioniert.


----------



## Airsnake (18. Oktober 2021)

@Fortis76 Und welche Jokes hast du verwendet?


----------



## Mr. Speed (18. Oktober 2021)

Hmm also so gesehen ist die Bikeyoke Preis/Gewichtstechnisch fast nicht schlagbar....
Wenn sie auch noch zuverlässig ist, dann ein klarer Kauf!


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Oktober 2021)

Welche die ich noch rumliegen hatte, von POP.
Die gibt es aber nicht mehr. Darimo hat aber fast die gleichen.


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Oktober 2021)

Die BikeYoke ist sehr zuverlässig, wirklich sehr unproblematisch. Gefällt mir auch besser, als die DT Swiss. Und es gibt sie auch jetzt mit verschiedenen Absenkungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (18. Oktober 2021)

Meine beiden Töchter fahren die Divine SL in ihren XCO Bikes - funktionieren soweit gut.

Die Bedienkräfte mit normalen Remotes sind sehr hoch, da der Zug 1:1 auf das Ventil wirkt (ohne Zwischenhebel) - für die Mädels waren sie imho zu hoch. Habe daher die Wolftooth Light Action gekauft - damit perfekt dosierbar und leichtgängig.

Die Bedienkräfte werden mit niedrigerem Luftdruck ebenfalls geringer, zudem wird das "Federungsfeature" besser nutzbar - jetzt neigt die Stütze dann je nach Anzugsdrehmoment der Sattelklemme zum Klemmen in der untersten Position.

@Fortis76: weißt du zufällig den Durchmesser der unteren Halbschale? Passen die Serienschrauben für Yokes mit M5-Gewinde (kann grad nicht messen).


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Oktober 2021)

M5 passt. Den Durchmesser weiß ich jetzt nicht, ich weiß nur, dass die Darimo Schale passt.


----------



## tonzone (19. Oktober 2021)

Die Divine Rascal funktioniert auch prächtig am MTB, nicht nur Gravel - hängt aber wegen der geringeren Einbautiefe natürlich auch vom Rahmen/Sitzrohr ab.
Dieser günstige Remote von ZTTO sorgt für angenehme Bedienkräfte:








						4.56US $ 44% OFF|ZTTO MTB Dropper Sattelstütze Hebel Fahrrad Sattelstütze Fernbedienung Einstellbare Griff Lager Mechanische Universal Shifter Stil|Fahrrad Sattelstütze|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Das Bike hab ich für ein Mädel gebaut, hat heuer etliche Marathons hinter sich, die BY ist absolut problemlos, hätte ich als klassischer Dropper-Ignorierer nicht gedacht. Auch die Montage war keinerlei Problem.


----------



## Stromberg (29. Oktober 2021)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> (...)auch jetzt mit verschiedenen Absenkungen.


Danke für die Info. Meine 80er ist mir manchmal zu kurz, wenn ich das XC Bike zweckentfremde.

Falls jemand eine 80er in 30,9 sucht, gerne melden.


----------



## Airsnake (3. November 2021)

@Fortis76: Hast du an der Darimo Carbon Schale gebohrt oder gefeilt? Das Original ist an der Stelle mit einer Einfräsung versehen.


----------



## Fortis76 (3. November 2021)

Ganz vorsichtig gebohrt. Alles aber auf eigene Verantwortung natürlich 😉


----------



## Mr. Speed (29. April 2022)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob man die Divine SL irgendwie auf 50 oder 60mm Hub reduzieren kann?
Aktuell fahre ich sie mit 80mm. Mit wäre etwas weniger Hub lieber...


----------



## daniel77 (2. Mai 2022)

YEP PODIO XC CARBON with remote – SHIPPING 15th DEC
					

PLEASE NOTE THIS OPTION INCLUDES JoyStick Remote. Fot the option without remote, click HERE ----------------------------------------------- A true XC and Marathon beast. Weighing only 345g out of the box, the Podio can be cut down to adjust length and save weight (309g for 305mm long 30.9). Our...




					yepcomponents.com
				




309g


----------

